# Ferm-Rite bungs?



## woodsxdragon (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.boswellcompany.com/fermbungs.html
"Ferm-Rite’s unique two-piece design allows the fermentation bung to stay in the barrel, releasing pressure when necessary. The bung is made from 100% FDA approved, food grade pure silicone rubber, a durable material resistant to sulfur dioxide."
any thoughts? is it just a novelty thing or do they have a practical purpose?
*addition*
what about these airlocks -> http://www.eckraus.com/WINEMAKING/Wine_Making_Equipment/Bubbler_Air-Locks/Page_1/LK220.html
they look really nifty but are they any better then a 3piece?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2011)

I know they use to have one that was more of a flap then then poultry timer looking one. I have never used it nor seen it so I cant make any presumptions on it.


----------



## KevininPa (Jan 17, 2011)

I have 5 of the silicone breathable bungs. I got them from www.vintable.com when they were a vendor at a winefest. Not sure what i paid but i remember them being reasonable. They seem to work alright. sometimes i pull up on the flap and it will make a sound like gas escaping. you also don't have to worry about it pulling water from the air lock back into your wine when the barometric pressure changes.

I have some of the ones from eckraus you asked about. I really don't like them as it's not as obvious if your water level is low or if there is pressure on them. They are easier to clean than the s type.





woodsxdragon said:


> http://www.boswellcompany.com/fermbungs.html
> "Ferm-Rite’s unique two-piece design allows the fermentation bung to stay in the barrel, releasing pressure when necessary. The bung is made from 100% FDA approved, food grade pure silicone rubber, a durable material resistant to sulfur dioxide."
> any thoughts? is it just a novelty thing or do they have a practical purpose?
> *addition*
> ...


----------



## Rock (Jan 18, 2011)

I have some Ferm rite they seem to pop back out of the carboys,so you have to make sure your seal is good and dry.I'm more old school and like the hobby 1 better.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 15, 2012)

I just spoke with Vintable and ordered enough of the fermentation bungs for all of my vessels. Thanks for the reccomendation


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 21, 2012)

joea132 said:


> I just spoke with Vintable and ordered enough of the fermentation bungs for all of my vessels. Thanks for the reccomendation


 

what price were they and what size was right for the carboys? thx


----------



## joea132 (Nov 21, 2012)

Putterrr said:


> what price were they and what size was right for the carboys? thx



I believe he sold me 7s and they were around $2.35 roughly. Call vin table direct. You get wholesale prices and the guy is extremely knowledgeable. Not to mention they were at my door in a couple of days. They also fit my 3 gallons carboys. I put them in my barrel and my demijohns and so far I am very pleased with the fit and function.


----------



## Putterrr (Jan 2, 2013)

joea132 said:


> I believe he sold me 7s and they were around $2.35 roughly. Call vin table direct. You get wholesale prices and the guy is extremely knowledgeable. Not to mention they were at my door in a couple of days. They also fit my 3 gallons carboys. I put them in my barrel and my demijohns and so far I am very pleased with the fit and function.


 
Now have vintable bungs for all my bulk aging carboys. They were very helpful and even mailed them to me from Canada over x-mas. Great serivce

Seem to work well and fit nice and tight. Racked 2 carboys yesterday and moved them to my wine room which is at 50 F right now. Over night as they cooled down they would normally create negative pressure that could cuase water to be sucked into my carboy. Not something I want. With these bungs, this can't happen. Just to see if they were doing their job, I lifted up the edge and you could hear the pressure being equalized. Hope they work just as good when things start to warm up in the spring.

thanks for the tip fellow winemakers


----------

